# prices..



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Is it my imagination, or are eBay prices on slot cars steadily climbing?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The normal ramp-up to Xmas Leonus. Every one will start dumping stuff to pay for Xmas. Same deal moving towards April 15. Tax time can be the opportune time to pick up a good deal.

You can almost set your watch to it.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

leonus said:


> Is it my imagination, or are eBay prices on slot cars steadily climbing?


From my experience leonus the prices have definitely gone way up. Finding a bargain on ebay is next to impossible these days. I see many slot cars in bad shape there; yet they still want way more than I believe they're worth. Once in awhile you see excellent slots such as hojoe is offering on HT; in top condition for very reasonable prices. You have to take advantage of those rare opportunities when you get the chance. That's why I buy mostly new stuff from sellers I've dealt with before; at good prices. :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've found that prices fluctuate with the seasons.. Cold weather = more slot heads escaping the chill and playing with lil cars. Once the weather warms up, more folks do outside things, and slot prices tend to fall.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> The normal ramp-up to Xmas Leonus. Every one will start dumping stuff to pay for Xmas. Same deal moving towards April 15. Tax time can be the opportune time to pick up a good deal.
> 
> You can almost set your watch to it.


yup... 'Ol Bill is very correct on this...
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

leonus said:


> Is it my imagination, or are eBay prices on slot cars steadily climbing?


if my ears are correct just wait until after the first of the year, racemasters and aw are going to really put there prices up, i believe ive seen a ramp up about lost molds and such already on the board and this is just the start of the prices going up for both companys at least that is what was told. we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> if my ears are correct just wait until after the first of the year, racemasters and aw are going to really put there prices up, i believe ive seen a ramp up about lost molds and such already on the board and this is just the start of the prices going up for both companys at least that is what was told. we will have to wait and see.


it's all part of the economy...
[email protected] Mc "D"s... other MFG's, ect.. everything is going up in $$$..
except wages, benefits (however SSI is increasing by about $22 per month after 1st. of the year..)

it's the "1930's" folks... been that way 4 awhile, luckily we've had some cushioning developed from the original 1930's, to soften some of the blows...

so it just goes 2 reason... even China's having economy problems....

look on the brighter-side, your older MIB/MIP/MOC slots, will be worth more $$
as collector's items...

several of mine that are only a few years old, have increased in $$$...
LL especially & some LTD. Ed. 1/32's from Ninco, Scalextric, ect..

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

wheelz63 said:


> if my ears are correct just wait until after the first of the year, racemasters and aw are going to really put there prices up, i believe ive seen a ramp up about lost molds and such already on the board and this is just the start of the prices going up for both companys at least that is what was told. we will have to wait and see.


As someone who buys HO Slot Cars on a regular basis; I don't believe there's a lot you can do about price increases other than grin and bear it. Of course there's more to it than that; unless you have unlimited funds which unfortunately most of us don't have. In my case it means I'll have to be more selective about the cars I buy. I can't see a situation where I give up on a hobby I care so much about simply because I don't like to pay more. Of course there will be those that are on the fringe of the hobby who will decide a price increase is enough of a reason to leave. But the majority will make changes in how much they spend based on how much disposable income they have available. I would think at least some of the price increase can be blamed on the FCC's new regulations. There's little we can do about that. It won't be good for the hobby; but I don't think it will harm it too much either. Most people realize price increases are a necessary evil that affects every aspect of life.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree AG/S, not much we can do except act on the prices we see and make a decision (pro or con). It's so funny 'cause I have people at work (not into the hobby) that will tell me that I will be the last one holding all the marbles since there will be no one behind me to take up the hobby (meaning I will have no one to sell off my collection to once the time comes in my 90s or 100s). And that was a few years ago...and still, HO slot prices keep on increasing. You can't touch a tjet for below $24. Yet to the uninitiated, they think the hobby is going to die at any minute. I hope not but if it does, this quote from A Charlie Brown Christmas sums it up: All I want is what I... I have coming to me. All I want is my fair share. LOL.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

A/GS(although I'm a few yrs. younger) and Super8amn, each good points but
what gnaws at me far more than the issue of $$ is the questions by family & friends as to why someone could devote so much valuable time for life toward something that appears to them as totally frivolous. I understand that opinions are subjective, but can being superfluous enhance boredom?


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Dyno Dom said:


> A/GS(although I'm a few yrs. younger) and Super8amn, each good points but
> what gnaws at me far more than the issue of $$ is the questions by family & friends as to why someone could devote so much valuable time for life toward something that appears to them as totally frivolous. I understand that opinions are subjective, but can being superfluous enhance boredom?


Dyno Dom, My take on it is unless someone shares the same interests or hobbies that you do; they invariably see your interests as a waste of time and money. While their own interests are unquestionable; and necessary as a way of life. And preconceived beliefs that hobbies such as Slot Cars, Model Trains, building Models, etc. are for children; and a childish pastime for adults.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

super8man said:


> I agree AG/S, not much we can do except act on the prices we see and make a decision (pro or con). It's so funny 'cause I have people at work (not into the hobby) that will tell me that I will be the last one holding all the marbles since there will be no one behind me to take up the hobby (meaning I will have no one to sell off my collection to once the time comes in my 90s or 100s). And that was a few years ago...and still, HO slot prices keep on increasing. You can't touch a tjet for below $24. Yet to the uninitiated, they think the hobby is going to die at any minute. I hope not but if it does, this quote from A Charlie Brown Christmas sums it up: All I want is what I... I have coming to me. All I want is my fair share. LOL.


super8man, I had the same experience when I was still working; it's a preconceived belief about something they never experienced. They have no idea of how much fun; and and how interesting the hobby can be. As to the death of Slot Cars; I can't see that will happen anytime soon. And when and if it happens it will return again in the future. A new generation will rediscover the great experiences the hobby provides.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Anything anybody does in their free time is considered foolish, a waste of time, etc. by someone.
It's no different than putting a puzzle together, knitting, playing bridge, watching soap operas, pottery, sun tanning, reading, golfing, tennis, etc. Just as most of us will never understand the enjoyment others get from stuff like that, most of them will never get ours.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Anything anybody does in their free time is considered foolish, a waste of time, etc. by someone.
> It's no different than putting a puzzle together, knitting, playing bridge, watching soap operas, pottery, sun tanning, reading, golfing, tennis, etc. Just as most of us will never understand the enjoyment others get from stuff like that, most of them will never get ours.


That's right Joe, I think it's partially due to how communities have developed; and also the paranoia people have towards contact with strangers. Although due to land costs; houses are built ever closer together; the fact is we never get to know the people next door to us anymore. People are living in there own little world. The day of the friendly neighbors is a thing of the past. At least that's my observation and experience.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

I could not have predicted this would turn into a sociological discussion &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

A/GS said:


> The day of the friendly neighbors is a thing of the past. At least that's my observation and experience.


My neighbors are friendly. Maybe... it's... you. 

:wave::tongue::wave::tongue::wave::tongue:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

leonus said:


> i could not have predicted this would turn into a sociological discussion ��


i think some of us saw this coming, lol and this is not directed to you leonas, its predictable on here anymore.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

TK Solver said:


> My neighbors are friendly. Maybe... it's... you.
> 
> :wave::tongue::wave::tongue::wave::tongue:


Maybe your neighbors are friendly; but are you ??? I don't consider it too friendly to PM someone calling them a " Dope " and a " jerk ". Telling me: " you bring NOTHING to this forum but whining and moaning "; and " Just like a fart in a crowded elevator, you spoil the atmosphere. " Thanks TK, I get it; we won't be BFF like Paris Hilton and Nicole Richie. But what I don't get is you said you'd ignore me. So what happened to that part ? :tongue:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

wheelz63 said:


> i think some of us saw this coming, lol and this is not directed to you leonas, its predictable on here anymore.


First of all you spelled his name wrong; even though it's spelled correctly in the quote section of your post. " its predictable on here anymore " makes no sense. It should be either: it's " not " predictable on here anymore or; it's predictable on here ....leaving out the word " anymore " :wave:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

A/GS said:


> First of all you spelled his name wrong; even though it's spelled correctly in the quote section of your post. " its predictable on here anymore " makes no sense. It should be either: it's " not " predictable on here anymore or; it's predictable on here ....leaving out the word " anymore " :wave:


you say it the way you want to in canada and i will do the same, besides who are you to be correcting my spelling??? maybe i should have said you are predictable??? just my thoughts. lol


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

wheelz63 said:


> you say it the way you want to in canada and i will do the same, besides who are you to be correcting my spelling??? maybe i should have said you are predictable??? just my thoughts. lol


In fact, I believe you were saying I'm predictable in your post. That is the reason for my reply to you. Just my thoughts. LOL


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

and the deliberate taunting continues unabated


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

wheelz63 said:


> you say it the way you want to in canada and i will do the same, besides who are you to be correcting my spelling??? maybe i should have said you are predictable??? just my thoughts. lol


It has nothing to do with geological location; but has everything to do with bad English. It's a matter of poor sentence construction; and improper grammar. I simply informed you of that for your edification, and enlightenment.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

alpink said:


> and the deliberate taunting continues unabated


And Al's predictable responses continue incessantly.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

My neighbor's aren't so friendly....
maybe it's because they think I'm a raving maniac....
not to mention "Winston" my Boxer,.. acts like "Cujo".... :freak:
dancing up/down onfront window, foaming @ the mouth on anyone passing by..
been trying to break him of that,,, but.................. 

also have 5 more dogs, that w/ left homeless by a moving neighbor, & "Found" us... 
shelters here are overflowing, I think u can figure out w/ done to keep
their population "Slower".. 

"Mad" Bubba 123 ;-) ROFLMAO ;-)


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

alpink said:


> and the deliberate taunting continues unabated


Also, I don't reply to personal comments from individuals unless they insinuate or make outright rude remarks about me. You of all people should know that Al.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> My neighbor's aren't so friendly....
> maybe it's because they think I'm a raving maniac....
> not to mention "Winston" my Boxer,.. acts like "Cujo".... :freak:
> dancing up/down onfront window, foaming @ the mouth on anyone passing by..
> ...


all I'm going 2 say is;
Al & Richard are big-hearted guys....
I think Terry's going 2B OK as well.....
just accidently getting started on wrong foot (Potato/Potaato)

anyone remember Dan (Goodwrench ##) ??
He was a diamond in the rough @ 1st too (R.I.P. :-( 

let's just start over guys :thumbsup:

Joe don't need any aggravations right now anyways....
just say'n :wave:

"Mad" Bubba 123 (Mad-Max... / Mad-Bubba... da' 'Southern version.. of the "Road-Worrier" LOL) :wave:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Bubba 123 said:


> all I'm going 2 say is;
> Al & Richard are big-hearted guys....
> I think Terry's going 2B OK as well.....
> just accidently getting started on wrong foot (Potato/Potaato)
> ...


Your right Pete; I'll back off. Joe deserves better. :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dan/Goodwrench was a good guy, just had to understand where he came from. losing an arm in hell for no good reason left him with a lot of demons


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> Dan/Goodwrench was a good guy, just had to understand where he came from. losing an arm in hell for no good reason left him with a lot of demons


See... I KNEW U were ALL a great bunch 'O Slot-Heads !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

opinions are like ears...most people have 2... I'm deaf-as-a-post (which has helped my married-life... intensely :freak: )

I Love U Guys !!!! :wave:

Pete :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you you guys!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

